# Job Hunting Frustration



## Jade Tigress

Just need to vent. 

I have been looking for a job for about 6 weeks now (I know, not long compared to some) and have sent out 80 resumes with not a single call back! I am applying for everything I am qualified for within a 25 mile radius of my home. Many I have been highly qualified for. 

Everything is done online now, I've gone through the local paper, craigslist, monster, hotjobs, and temp agencies. Nothing, nada, zip. How the hell does anyone find a job these days? I'm not picky! I'll do anything. Part-time, full-time, temp, anything! 

I've applied for retail positions and have OWNED a retail store! Can't get a call back for an asst. mgr. position at the mall. I have vast customer service experience. Saw one looking for a CSR with horse experience. Let's see, customer service experience, check, owned a horse, check, owned a tack shop, check. Submitted my resume with cover letter twice! No call back.  

In addition to my rant, does anyone have any advice? I know times are tough and many people are looking for work, but there has to be something I can do to get my foot in the door somewhere.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Just be persistent Jade! Times are tough but those people that persevere and work really hard in their job search are usually rewarded in the end. Hang in there and know that we feel your pain and frustration. Sending a big hug your way!


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Generic suggestions:

Consider that for every job listed, there may be hundreds of resumes sent in.  The first person to see them is generally someone who is NOT experienced enough to know one resume from another.  They don't know qualifications from a load of coal.  Their job is to collect, sort, and pass on selected resumes to real decision-makers.  But if you do not pass their scrutiny, you will not even have a chance.

Therefore...

Be noticed.  Use good paper, good printing, and for God's sake, spell-check your resume.

Your resume serves only ONE PURPOSE - please keep this in mind.  It is not designed to get you a job offer.  YOU do that part.  It is designed to get you an interview, nothing more.  Design a resume to do that one thing well.  If applying for a job making widgets, your resume should say 'I am a widget maker you want to talk to'.  Get the interview; then worry about getting the job.  Too many people think that a resume says _"Give me a job."_  It does not.  It says _"Invite me for an interview."_  If you are not getting any responses to positions you know are open and you are qualified for, there is something wrong with your resume, your cover letter, or your approach.

Use a cover lettter.  A resume and nothing else is extra slog work for the person who sorts the first stack of resumes.  Include a cover letter, explaining exactly what you're applying for, why you would be a good choice, when you're available, and ask for an interview.  You're a salesperson now - close the sale by asking for the interview (close interviews by asking for the job).

Targeted resumes.  I am an IT professional, and I modify my resume for just about every position I apply for.  This is to make sure that my resume answers the questions that the job description asks.  I do not emphasize "C" programming, for example, if I'm sending in about a System Admin job.

Ask for critiques of your resume by people in similar jobs.  If you know someone who is NOT hiring, but has people working for them doing similar things, ask them to look over your resume and tell you honestly if they'd hire you if they didn't know you and needed an employee.  LISTEN TO ADVICE.  I can't tell you how many people have given me super-crappy resumes to read over, I critique it, then they argue with me. If you're in love with your resume, don't ask for advice about it.

Call and ask.  Many people send resumes off and then do not call.  Call.  If they hate being called, they'll let you know.  If they would not have considered you anyway, you risk nothing.  But do not call over and over; don't be a pest.  If you want to call again, ask the first time you call if you can call again, and if so, when.

Many employers take an average of 1 to 2 months to respond to resumes.  Depends on the position of course.  But I have had situations where I sent out hundreds of targeted resumes and taken an offer, then gotten swamped with requests for interviews.  Be patient.

Drop off resumes in person.  Dress for an interview when you do.  You may not get an interview on the spot, but dress well anyway to be remembered.

Don't emphasize how your experience exceeds that of your prospective boss.  The last thing they want is you getting hired and then trying to get promoted over them or getting them fired.  And don't think they're wrong to fear that, either.  In my business, hiring the experienced old hand as a subordinate often means he'll soon be schmoozing my boss and that may well be the end of me; so he's a viper I won't have in my den; get it?

If you're applying for a job for which you are overqualified, you will have to sell yourself as a person who is well-prepared to permanently keep that job and not be resentful that you're not working at your old position.  Emphasize your loyalty and longevity at past positions.

Keep resumes to one page whenever possible.  IT guys like me can sometimes get away with longer resumes, but for most people, one page is sufficient.  The person who has to slog through these things piled high on his or her desk is not going to dig through every paragraph to find the part where it says you'd be perfect for this job.  Make it stand out, make it clear, make it easy to find; take their eyes right to it.  You want X, I have X.  You say it would be nice to have A, B, and C, I have A, B, and C.  Done and done.

Tricks?   There are a few.  Consider using A4 sized paper for your resume instead of 8.5 x 11 (if you're in the USA).  A4 does not stack well with US "Letter" size, it sticks out.  Gets noticed without seeming to be a trick.  Use caution with this, it can backfire.   Use very bright white paper, use high quality bond.  Mail it flat, do not fold it and send in a typical letter envelope.  Don't use perfume (some people do, so help me).  Don't use unusual fonts.  Don't include references, children, marital status, or hobbies or your health issues.  Nobody wants to hear that crap.  LEAVE IT OUT.  Say _'References available on request'_ and that's it other than employment, education, and any applicable PROFESSIONAL awards, certifications, and associations or memberships in your field.

Clean up your online persona.  If you have a Facebook page or a personal home page or what-have-you, you might not want to have it chock full of you with your laughing gear wrapped around a hooka or a bottle of brandy.

Consider relocation.  Consider applying outside of your area and wedging in a 'work from home' option (if it applies - it may not for retail).

Aim higher - consider applying for jobs and then pitching yourself as a potential manager for a new branch of their business in your town, where there isn't one now.

Just some random thoughts.  I've had a lot of jobs; I've interviewed a lot of applicants.  I've sorted through a lot of resumes.  I can tell you that when I interview, I tend to get offers, and it's not because I'm the smartest guy in the room or the best qualified.  It's because getting a job is a job and I treat it like that.  I am not a salesman by trade or by nature, but when I'm job-hunting, I am indeed a salesman.  I'll do whatever I have to do to make ME the menu pick of the evening.

Good luck, let me know if I can help.


----------



## Carol

I'll share the same advice someone gave me, that I put to solid use. Get the book Knock 'em Dead by Martin Yate.  Read it from cover to cover, and follow his advice to the letter.  If you do everything that he lays out in the book, you _will _get a job.   I did, with a 3 year professional gap from being out of my industry.

Good luck and hang in there


----------



## Omar B

I understand where you are coming from Tigress.  I've been trying to get a job since the middle of summer because freelancing is not doing as well as it once was.  It's a tough market, I sometimes see the same people 2 or so times a week applying or interviewing for the same job.

I've got a funny story about a Dr who wanted me to ghost write his book, but I'll save that for later because I'm posting from the phone now.


----------



## terryl965

Jade I can certainly feel your pain, I am in the same boat. I was told by a admin. just last week I was to over qualify for a simple teaching job, even though I have been a teacher for twenty three years. His advice dumb down the application so I can get my foot in the door, so far it has not worked but for now I am just sending sending and sending out resume for anything and everything.


----------



## wushuguy

I've been in the same boat as well, there's no easy solution in this economy, but sometimes being over qualified will get one passed up. like what I had to do was leave out some work experience and tailor the resume and what i spoke to the hiring personnel to match the job. Not that I was inexperienced in the field, but overqualifying for the position, so I only spoke about related matters to that limited company role. 

Like if applying for a retail position, cashier's job for example, probably not needed to list that you had owned or managed a retail store, because the managers might feel threatened by one who has experience and would rather have an inexperienced person that wouldn't know or point out any of their shortcomings in fulfilling the position...

sure, this way you won't land a job that pays what you will normally be used to, but it sure is better than having nothing (I couldn't collect unemployment as I was self-employed for the longest time). But you can use that time to keep afloat until a better opportunity comes by.

anyway, good luck with job hunting.


----------



## Omar B

Ok, continuing from earlier.  I got a lead on this job ghost writing the biography of this plastic surgeon.  I went in and met with the guy, we negociated a contract, we set up a schedule for when I could start visiting him for interviews about his life, all the details were being ironed out.  Then he tells me he wants the book to be funny like Curb Your Enthusiasm or Seinfeld.  I said sure knowing that this guy is one of the driest, most humorless, boring people I have ever met.  So I ask him, if I can use his family for the source of humor?  No.  His friends?  No, His coworkers?  No.  His client?  No!

So basically this guy wanted a glowing biography of his life as a big time plastic surgeon written in the humorous style of Larry David, but I cannot make fun of anyone or any situations.  Nor can I use his patients and their hang ups with their self esteem as fodder.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Bill and the others have offered great advice. Not much else to say. I got a job for the summer, in between semesters at school becasue I needed the cash. The only call backs I got were the simple resumes, and resumes where I butchered my real qualifications. I wanted a factory job for a few months, but there was no way I was going to tell them I was qualified to run their factory!


----------



## Sukerkin

Excellent advice given above I have to say.  

Most particularly I can empathise with the "over qualified" stories - I have *so* been in that boat :lol:.  

Mind you, for jobs whose purpose is to 'fill the gap' until something better comes over the horizon, I have found employers really don't care that much about it.  

I have degrees in three areas of expertise and had no trouble at all getting a job order picking in a refrigerated warehouse.  After all, some jobs most people simply don't want to do and the hirer didn't give a fig about my 'excessive' academic achievements.  

He wanted me to turn up at 7 in the morning and work until 5 in the afternoon, not making too many mistakes along the way.  He said to my face he had his doubts I would last the week but he needed hands-on-deck right now and gave me the job.  As it happened I didn't stay all that long there - about a month I think - but that doesn't invalidate the basic point .  

Same deal when I spent some time laying tarmac for what amounted to a Gypsy chain-gang :lol:.  Now that was hard graft and I would not be eager to go into it again but it kept the wolf away from the door for a week and there is nothing wrong with honest sweat, even when you're an academic  (the point being that, again they didn't care what qualifications I had).


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the responses everyone. 



Bill Mattocks said:


> Generic suggestions:
> 
> Consider that for every job listed, there may be hundreds of resumes sent in.  The first person to see them is generally someone who is NOT experienced enough to know one resume from another.  They don't know qualifications from a load of coal.  Their job is to collect, sort, and pass on selected resumes to real decision-makers.  But if you do not pass their scrutiny, you will not even have a chance.
> 
> Therefore...
> 
> Be noticed.  Use good paper, good printing, and for God's sake, spell-check your resume.
> 
> Your resume serves only ONE PURPOSE - please keep this in mind.  It is not designed to get you a job offer.  YOU do that part.  It is designed to get you an interview, nothing more.  Design a resume to do that one thing well.  If applying for a job making widgets, your resume should say 'I am a widget maker you want to talk to'.  Get the interview; then worry about getting the job.  Too many people think that a resume says _"Give me a job."_  It does not.  It says _"Invite me for an interview."_  If you are not getting any responses to positions you know are open and you are qualified for, there is something wrong with your resume, your cover letter, or your approach.
> 
> Use a cover lettter.  A resume and nothing else is extra slog work for the person who sorts the first stack of resumes.  Include a cover letter, explaining exactly what you're applying for, why you would be a good choice, when you're available, and ask for an interview.  You're a salesperson now - close the sale by asking for the interview (close interviews by asking for the job).
> 
> Targeted resumes.  I am an IT professional, and I modify my resume for just about every position I apply for.  This is to make sure that my resume answers the questions that the job description asks.  I do not emphasize "C" programming, for example, if I'm sending in about a System Admin job.
> 
> Ask for critiques of your resume by people in similar jobs.  If you know someone who is NOT hiring, but has people working for them doing similar things, ask them to look over your resume and tell you honestly if they'd hire you if they didn't know you and needed an employee.  LISTEN TO ADVICE.  I can't tell you how many people have given me super-crappy resumes to read over, I critique it, then they argue with me. If you're in love with your resume, don't ask for advice about it.
> 
> Call and ask.  Many people send resumes off and then do not call.  Call.  If they hate being called, they'll let you know.  If they would not have considered you anyway, you risk nothing.  But do not call over and over; don't be a pest.  If you want to call again, ask the first time you call if you can call again, and if so, when.
> 
> Many employers take an average of 1 to 2 months to respond to resumes.  Depends on the position of course.  But I have had situations where I sent out hundreds of targeted resumes and taken an offer, then gotten swamped with requests for interviews.  Be patient.
> 
> Drop off resumes in person.  Dress for an interview when you do.  You may not get an interview on the spot, but dress well anyway to be remembered.
> 
> Don't emphasize how your experience exceeds that of your prospective boss.  The last thing they want is you getting hired and then trying to get promoted over them or getting them fired.  And don't think they're wrong to fear that, either.  In my business, hiring the experienced old hand as a subordinate often means he'll soon be schmoozing my boss and that may well be the end of me; so he's a viper I won't have in my den; get it?
> 
> If you're applying for a job for which you are overqualified, you will have to sell yourself as a person who is well-prepared to permanently keep that job and not be resentful that you're not working at your old position.  Emphasize your loyalty and longevity at past positions.
> 
> Keep resumes to one page whenever possible.  IT guys like me can sometimes get away with longer resumes, but for most people, one page is sufficient.  The person who has to slog through these things piled high on his or her desk is not going to dig through every paragraph to find the part where it says you'd be perfect for this job.  Make it stand out, make it clear, make it easy to find; take their eyes right to it.  You want X, I have X.  You say it would be nice to have A, B, and C, I have A, B, and C.  Done and done.
> 
> Tricks?   There are a few.  Consider using A4 sized paper for your resume instead of 8.5 x 11 (if you're in the USA).  A4 does not stack well with US "Letter" size, it sticks out.  Gets noticed without seeming to be a trick.  Use caution with this, it can backfire.   Use very bright white paper, use high quality bond.  Mail it flat, do not fold it and send in a typical letter envelope.  Don't use perfume (some people do, so help me).  Don't use unusual fonts.  Don't include references, children, marital status, or hobbies or your health issues.  Nobody wants to hear that crap.  LEAVE IT OUT.  Say _'References available on request'_ and that's it other than employment, education, and any applicable PROFESSIONAL awards, certifications, and associations or memberships in your field.
> 
> Clean up your online persona.  If you have a Facebook page or a personal home page or what-have-you, you might not want to have it chock full of you with your laughing gear wrapped around a hooka or a bottle of brandy.
> 
> Consider relocation.  Consider applying outside of your area and wedging in a 'work from home' option (if it applies - it may not for retail).
> 
> Aim higher - consider applying for jobs and then pitching yourself as a potential manager for a new branch of their business in your town, where there isn't one now.
> 
> Just some random thoughts.  I've had a lot of jobs; I've interviewed a lot of applicants.  I've sorted through a lot of resumes.  I can tell you that when I interview, I tend to get offers, and it's not because I'm the smartest guy in the room or the best qualified.  It's because getting a job is a job and I treat it like that.  I am not a salesman by trade or by nature, but when I'm job-hunting, I am indeed a salesman.  I'll do whatever I have to do to make ME the menu pick of the evening.
> 
> Good luck, let me know if I can help.



Excellent advice Bill. I do have my resume to 1 page, and definitely spell checked! I also tailor my "cover letter" to each position applied for, highlighting my strengths.

I would be happy to post my resume here for critique. 



Carol said:


> I'll share the same advice someone gave me, that I put to solid use. Get the book Knock 'em Dead by Martin Yate.  Read it from cover to cover, and follow his advice to the letter.  If you do everything that he lays out in the book, you _will _get a job.   I did, with a 3 year professional gap from being out of my industry.
> 
> Good luck and hang in there



Thanks Carol. I will give it look. 



wushuguy said:


> I've been in the same boat as well, there's no easy solution in this economy, but sometimes being over qualified will get one passed up. like what I had to do was leave out some work experience and tailor the resume and what i spoke to the hiring personnel to match the job. Not that I was inexperienced in the field, but overqualifying for the position, so I only spoke about related matters to that limited company role.
> 
> Like if applying for a retail position, cashier's job for example, probably not needed to list that you had owned or managed a retail store, because the managers might feel threatened by one who has experience and would rather have an inexperienced person that wouldn't know or point out any of their shortcomings in fulfilling the position...
> 
> sure, this way you won't land a job that pays what you will normally be used to, but it sure is better than having nothing (I couldn't collect unemployment as I was self-employed for the longest time). But you can use that time to keep afloat until a better opportunity comes by.
> 
> anyway, good luck with job hunting.



Hmmmm, good point. Part of the problem is that for the most part of the last 20 years I have been a "domestic engineer" lol! So my work history is sporadic, but my track record in job performance is impeccable.  I fear if I leave anything out (other than the few small things I've done here and there such as bartending part-time for 5 months 2 years ago) my resume will be blank! LOL! 

Anyhoo, I know I'm not alone in this boat, but I am desperate to find something pronto and getting frustrated by the lack of response. I will keep plugging along but any advice from my wise MT friends is greatly appreciated. :asian:


----------



## Jenna

Dear JT  I understand your frustration.  This must be very disheartening.  I wonder have you had any feedback as to why you were not shortlisted?  That information I think might be helpful in refining your subsequent applications.  I am nobody to offer advice except I will anyway and suggest you use everything in your arsenal of skills, do not simply list them on your resume, and but make use of them to sell yourself to the employer, over the phone, face to face, via email, whatever you can do, to persuade them that you are the asset that will enhance their organisation beyond the sum of your CV parts.  You know you can do this.  You have done more difficult things before.  Put your success out there and know it will come to you  Jenna xox


----------



## MA-Caver

I too have had many frustrations with job hunting. Sometimes it takes me months to find something else. However MY problem is no real marketable skill and for a while no _dependable_ transportation. 
Now I have a job and transport. 

Yahoo-finance has been talking about signs of a recovery in today's economy. One sign they said was "people you know that were unemployed are working again." hmmph. 
In today's economy and with 9% nationwide unemployment... you are in a tough situation. Lots of other factors as well are hindering a lot of people like you. Certain demand jobs are no longer in demand, and a career/skill/trade change might be in order. http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-bu...0-american-industries-that-will-never-recover 

I have the dual edged sword of being a "jack of all trades and a master of none". Sounds nice on the surface but hurts where/when it counts. 

Good luck to ya Pammy, be praying for ye and hoping you find something soon.
Oh and if you haven't already and can afford it... take a small break from job hunting, resume typing/sending and all of that... de-stress yourself best way (and as cheaply) you can and resume, it helps you look fresh at job interviews when they start happening, you won't look so "ragged" :wink1: 

not...that I'm saying you LOOK ragged... I mean, uh... well ... umm... you know... :uhyeah: ((hugs))


----------



## Nomad

IME, go the extra mile.  Yes, there may be loads of resumes in the stack for each position.  If you're applying anywhere where friends work, have them bring the resume to HR and give a good word along the way.  

If it's a company you don't know, spend a little time on Google to find out exactly what they do (good prep for interview as well!), and then call and ask to speak with someone in human resources or the hiring manager.  Politely let them know that you're interested, and were wondering what the timelines were for hiring and when you can expect to hear from them if you are brought forward to the next stage.  Ask any questions you may have about the position, and if possible, do a light sell on your abilities or experience as they relate to this position.  If you've already sent in a resume, bring it to their attention, or better yet, offer to send another one directly to the person you're speaking with.  The point here is to have a mini-phone interview with you initiating the call.

After your conversation, email a quick thank you to the person you spoke with, possibly with your resume attached reaffirming your interest in the position. 

This won't work with all companies, but will get at least a first contact with many, and gives a bit more personal touch to the process.  Part of the problem with the modern hiring process is that it is so impersonal (at least, until the interview stage).  It's important to find the right balance between hungry for the challenge and desperate or pushy.

Best of Luck!  My wife recently had some success with using a staffing agency as well, which was helpful since most of her work experience, like yours, was several years ago.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Keep at it. Something will click for you.

I can sympathise with the search headaches. Despite my running a hosting company as well as doing site design and consulting for over 10 years, I've been told I'm of 'no value' (exact quote btw from a headhunter) to any of the local web companies. None of the local chain studios are interested in my coming in as a photographer..."Not sure you could shoot our style" was how one put it.  I'd be a lot more frustrated if I needed the jobs, and wasn't just looking for something to help kill the car payment faster.  Consider what you can do and if there might be a market for it in your area. A little thinking outside the box might get things into motion.


----------



## Omar B

I am so pissed right now.  I got a call back two days ago from a place I interviewed and nobody told me.  Just on a lark I was in the living room and decided to go through the caller ID on the phone.  I'm gonna call in the morning, hope it's not already filled because people have their heads up their butts and can't deliver a message.


----------



## Bruno@MT

Bill got it nailed with his post.
Your resume is to get you in the door. Don't just tailor the cover letter, but also the resume itself to emphasize the things they are looking for. As long as you don't have a job, your job is to sell yourself (in a good way).


----------



## seasoned

Persistence does pay off, don't give up. Things will happen for you.


----------



## ronagle

Jade Tigress said:


> Just need to vent.
> 
> I have been looking for a job for about 6 weeks now (I know, not long compared to some) and have sent out 80 resumes with not a single call back! I am applying for everything I am qualified for within a 25 mile radius of my home. Many I have been highly qualified for.
> 
> Everything is done online now, I've gone through the local paper, craigslist, monster, hotjobs, and temp agencies. Nothing, nada, zip. How the hell does anyone find a job these days? I'm not picky! I'll do anything. Part-time, full-time, temp, anything!
> 
> I've applied for retail positions and have OWNED a retail store! Can't get a call back for an asst. mgr. position at the mall. I have vast customer service experience. Saw one looking for a CSR with horse experience. Let's see, customer service experience, check, owned a horse, check, owned a tack shop, check. Submitted my resume with cover letter twice! No call back.
> 
> In addition to my rant, does anyone have any advice? I know times are tough and many people are looking for work, but there has to be something I can do to get my foot in the door somewhere.




This is meant to be constructive, take a good hard look at the resume you're sending out and then have someone else look to. Ask their advice, and the listen to it.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I got a job.  I start Monday 10/18 working for JP Morgan Chase in one of their call centers.


----------



## seasoned

seasoned said:


> *Persistence does pay off, don't give up. Things will happen for you.*


 


Jade Tigress said:


> *I got a job*.  I start Monday 10/18 working for JP Morgan Chase in one of their call centers.


Fantastic, good on ya!!!!


----------



## CoryKS

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a job.  I start Monday 10/18 working for JP Morgan Chase in one of their call centers.


 
Woohoo!  Congrats!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a job.  I start Monday 10/18 working for JP Morgan Chase in one of their call centers.



artyon:
:highfive:*CONGRATULATIONS*:highfive:
artyon:​


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a job.  I start Monday 10/18 working for JP Morgan Chase in one of their call centers.



Congratulations!


----------



## Stac3y

Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Congrats!


----------



## Sukerkin

Good to hear that, *JT* .

Whoo and, indeed, Hoo!


----------



## terryl965

Congrats I am still on the hunt, my problem is being ateacher so long Ireally do not have the skill set some of these companys are looking for. Been on eight interviews and nothing except a sale job with only commission as a pay no draw or anything and I cannot afford to be running all over town hoping to land clients right now. I will keep looking and hoping for the best.


----------



## Gemini

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a job.


 
That's great! and I was just about to give you the secrect that would gaurantee you a job in a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, seriously. Living in a city that has the highest unemployment rate in the state, which in turn has the highest unemployment rate in the country, I feel your pain. So...

*GOOD FOR YOU!*





Not to put Jade Tigress on the spot, but there's a ton of really valuable information here and it may not hurt to sticky it. At least for a time. Successful job hunting has gotten to be an extremely competitive art in its own right and will remain so for the forseeable future.

Just a thought.


----------



## SensibleManiac

As already stated, one of the most common mistakes made by people in your position is that they appear over qualified or their Resumes and cover letters aren't targeted enough to the job in question.

Remember, managers are always looking for people who are manageable and will easily fit in and make their lives easier so state how you can do this and how you can be of value to them in your cover letter.

Writing that you have owned a store when applying for an assistant manager position for instance can be intimidating to a manager or owner.
They might feel that you won't want to take orders and might try to take over or tell them you can do better or their biggest fear that you can take their job away from them.
Simply state in your cover letter everything you wanted to hear from a potential assistant when you were in charge, above all let them know that you are trustworthy and feel that establishing a strong working rapport with them is important to you. That you have integrity and that it's important to you to assist the manager in achieving the sales targets as well as assist in running the store.

Keep your chin up and remember everything happens for a reason, so stay focused and you'll land the right job.

And for what it's worth if I could, I'd hire you. :wink2:


----------



## WC_lun

Congrats on the job!


----------



## Ken Morgan

Congratulations! 
So what did you do differently to land it??
Oh and had i known you were looking specifically for a Morgan........:angel:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks Everyone! I'm very relieved to have found something. 




terryl965 said:


> Congrats I am still on the hunt, my problem is being ateacher so long Ireally do not have the skill set some of these companys are looking for. Been on eight interviews and nothing except a sale job with only commission as a pay no draw or anything and I cannot afford to be running all over town hoping to land clients right now. I will keep looking and hoping for the best.



I'm sorry Terry. Hang in there, something will turn up eventually. I know it's extremely frustrating in the meantime. 




Ken Morgan said:


> Congratulations!
> So what did you do differently to land it??
> Oh and had i known you were looking specifically for a Morgan........:angel:




LOL! Thanks Ken. 

I didn't do anything differently. 

I applied online, and attached my resume, just as I've had to with everything else. I had to take a lengthy online assessment, which I've had to do with a few others. With the online assessments I've always "passed", ie: met the requirements for the position. They send an email stating so. But with this one I got a call back the next day, had a phone interview, then a scheduled face to face interview for the following day. Two hours after the face to face interview I got a call from HR and was offered the job.


----------



## MA-Caver

Way to go Pam, see it wasn't THAT bad... (ducks).  Terry... your turn... keep on keeping on.


----------



## SensibleManiac

I didn't read all the posts when I made my previous post, well, congrats!
Perseverance is the key to success.

You'll do great.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I had a chat recently with both my son and my nephew about work.  I got in on them about work ethic and going to work to work, not socialize for pay.  I've seen that as a problem with teens in pretty much every job I've worked. A suggestion for those on the hunt is to emphasize that you take pride in your work, are there to do the job and give the employer a great return on their investment. One stint a while back I was upfront with the company about my owning my own business and they did express reservations. I told them directly that my owning my own business gave me a better understanding and appreciation for their positions, and that as an employee of theirs I'd give them my best effort in my work to help ease theirs.  They expressed concern that being a computer geek I'd be bored. I told  them that computer stuff was high stress, but that I was looking forward  to getting out more, the challenge of learning new things, and not  having the stress of worrying about payroll and invoices. They took a chance, and the whole time I was there I gave them my best, regardless if it involved mopping a floor, cleaning a grease trap or plunging a toilet.  Things were clean, maintained, and groovy. 

So, you can get over that 'over qualified' hump, just have to speak the right words and show the right attitude.


----------



## Jenna

Well done JT!!! I absolutely knew you would do it no doubt!!!

Please take care,
Janna xo


----------



## Jade Tigress

Bob Hubbard said:


> I had a chat recently with both my son and my nephew about work.  I got in on them about work ethic and going to work to work, not socialize for pay.  I've seen that as a problem with teens in pretty much every job I've worked. *A suggestion for those on the hunt is to emphasize that you take pride in your work, are there to do the job and give the employer a great return on their investment. One stint a while back I was upfront with the company about my owning my own business and they did express reservations. I told them directly that my owning my own business gave me a better understanding and appreciation for their positions, and that as an employee of theirs I'd give them my best effort in my work to help ease theirs.  They expressed concern that being a computer geek I'd be bored. I told  them that computer stuff was high stress, but that I was looking forward  to getting out more, the challenge of learning new things, and not  having the stress of worrying about payroll and invoices. *They took a chance, and the whole time I was there I gave them my best, regardless if it involved mopping a floor, cleaning a grease trap or plunging a toilet.  Things were clean, maintained, and groovy.
> 
> So, you can get over that 'over qualified' hump, just have to speak the right words and show the right attitude.



Excellent responses Bob. :asian:

Although you were were "real world" professional, when thinking about over-qualifications I'm frequently reminded of the scene in American Beauty where Kevin Spacey's character, "Lester", applies for a job at a fast food place after losing an office job after 20 years. LOL! 


[yt]AjZJqh4IX7w[/yt]


----------



## wimwag

Don't give up.  Use your MA trainjng to benefit you here.  This is a challenge, no different than a test you need help preparing for.  

I've been looking for 4 months now.  Yesterday I had what I believed to be a second interview at a restaurant, but it turned out that my application, resume and managers notes had been somehow shuffled into a pile of new applications and the manager picking applicants didn't notice the paperclip holding the notes to my app.  So I guess the optimistic approach to $12 in wasted gas money is that my application stood out twice and maybe they can't afford me??  Now the manager seems to feel indebted to me for "wasting" my time as well.

It gets better.  Adapt and improvise.  Use minimum wage jobs as stepping stones.  The currently employed always get first dibs on job openings.  If you need help building a resume or tailoring one to be appropriate for the opening, message me.  That's my strong point.  (My weak point is that I've almost always made $13/hr plus and build my life and family around that.)


----------

